# Question on split.



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Time doesn't have a barring on the Split results. The only impact your going to have is moving them to a different bee yard a mile away. What happens typically is the foraging bees go back to the original bee hive. If you split and keep them in the same area, the box with the most bees typically will have the queen in it. Nurse bees is what you want to make queen cells. Eggs/brood/ larvae capped/uncapped the nurse bees will be on these frames.


----------

